

HeyDuel: Anonymously vote on your Facebook friends - gpl1
http://www.heyduel.com/

======
ctide
While I'm just speculating since this doesn't seem like the type of thing I
really want to give my Facebook credentials to, it seems that it wouldn't be
especially anonymous if the people who are 'dueling' don't have a lot of
mutual friends with each other.

------
hugh3
Whoa. This is allowed by the facebook TOS? Including the bit at the bottom
where anyone can see who has been duelled against whom, and who won?

